
The terrifying rate at which smokers die from smoking - troydavis
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/02/26/the-terrifying-rate-at-which-smokers-die-from-smoking/
======
troydavis
Source study (public):
[https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s1291...](https://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12916-015-0281-z)

Excerpts from the abstract:

> In Australia, up to two-thirds of deaths in current smokers can be
> attributed to smoking.

> Current smokers are estimated to die an average of 10 years earlier than
> non-smokers.

> Among past smokers, mortality diminished gradually with increasing time
> since cessation and did not differ significantly from never-smokers in those
> quitting prior to age 45.

